# Can't browse when torrenting.



## cute.bandar (Feb 29, 2012)

When I am torrenting then I can't browse even 1 page. This is the same across multiple Operating systems.

Note that if I am downloading something viz http, then I can browse just fine. But with torrents , even a google search page takes a minute to load. 

I am on MTNL modem 512kbps connection. 

is this normal ? I am wondering whether it has to do something with the modem settings. 

Solutions ? 

Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

This is normal. Happens with me too. 
Well solutions, try to limit the download speed from preferences menu of uTorrent


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 29, 2012)

could do that, but its kind of cumbersome to right click and browse the menu every few minutes.


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 29, 2012)

setup the download and upload speeds at 40 KB/s while browsing. Rest of the time let it max out the bandwidth.

you can set it to 50KB/s and use Opera Turbo too


----------



## Prime_Coder (Mar 1, 2012)

Abnormal condition... What tool are you using to download? Any Antivirus or windows update program running in the background may be ruining your browsing experience.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 1, 2012)

If it works good when you stop downloading then Everything is Good, No problem

One thing you can do is lower/control the speed of your download 

Else

You can use programme like NetBalancer, In which you can prioritize the your web browser instead of Programme from which you are downloading


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Set the download speed to 30-40 kbps then it will work properly or lower If u need more browsing speed.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2012)

@ OP - just use this 
NetBalancer - internet traffic control and monitoring tool


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 3, 2012)

> Any Antivirus or windows update program running in the background may be ruining your browsing experience.


nope, tried multiple OS even linux. Its the same story. 

netbalancer looks good, but after giving it  a shot, it doesn't seem to have any effect 

Meanwhile I am using a little autohotkey script to pause/resume torrents . Its kind of buggy , but does do the job.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2012)

If a torrent has a LOT of seeders (means it's super healthy), then it's normal for torrent to gobble up every bit of bandwidth available.
Trick is to identify if a torrent is taking up full speed (~64kBps, in your case), and to limit it to say 40-50 kBps.

You can select multiple torrent and set download limits to them as a group. But remember, if you select 3 torrent giving 20KBps limit, then of course, they together are still gonna use all the bandwidth. So, discretion advised.

Also, since you havn't mentioned which browser you are using, I am only assuming that you don't browse on IE.

PS: Ok, so you even tried Linux. So this means, the torrent is super healthy!


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

This is very common, uTorrent is hogging all the bandwidth, set uTorrent to 60% of your bandwidth(download+upload) and you can browse.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 2, 2013)

@tkin : how to set up parameters like 60%, i came across none such software..
or is it done through utorrent settings ??
please guide..


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> @tkin : how to set up parameters like 60%, i came across none such software..
> or is it done through utorrent settings ??
> please guide..


Start uTorrent, now look at the bar at the bottom, it says D: x.xkB/s T: xxkB, right click on this, select new speed, say you have 512kbps connection, that's 512/8=64kBps, so 60% of that is 36kBps, so right click and select 40kBps, and try browsing(it will be damn slow), a safe limit is 25kBps(moderate browsing).

Also you can do this: Options> Preferences> Bandwidth, input new speed in Global Download Rate Limiting box.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 2, 2013)

ok..
i thought something like automatically re enables the original speed once browser is closed..


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ok..
> i thought something like automatically re enables the original speed once browser is closed..


No such thing.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 2, 2013)

ok..
anyway,
thanks..


----------



## gcbeldar (Feb 13, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> nope, tried multiple OS even linux. Its the same story.
> 
> netbalancer looks good, but after giving it  a shot, it doesn't seem to have any effect
> 
> Meanwhile I am using a little autohotkey script to pause/resume torrents . Its kind of buggy , but does do the job.


Furnish the details of Modem/Router information with that some kind solution can be found.
Also, details of OS & Torrent client details


----------

